# Has anyone seen this mod on a Craftsman109 lathe?



## rammed (Jul 10, 2012)

The spindle was messed up on the lathe. The last owner cranked the screw in the pulley down and messed up the spindle so I couldn't remove it. I cut the spindle in pieces to remove it. At first I thought he didn't know the screw was there to oil the shaft. When I got it apart I found the wood-ruff key missing. I found it stuck to the grime in the base of the headstock.

This headstock doesn't have a bronze bearing in the left side. someone pressed in a holder and installed a roller bearing. It's a neat mod. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## AR1911 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nope. you are breaking new ground here.
Still room for a 3-groove pulley?


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 10, 2012)

I've seen a lot of mods but not that one.

Paul


----------



## rammed (Jul 10, 2012)

The pulley still fits but just barely. You have just enough room to get the collar back in.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Aug 11, 2012)

Are you sure that is an Atlas headstock and not a Double A? If the bed has V ways it has to be a Double A. The picture reminded me of the backside of the Double A headstock.


----------



## AR1911 (Aug 12, 2012)

109 = AA 
Most were branded Craftsman

That one appears to be the last version of the 109


----------



## Uncle Buck (Aug 12, 2012)

I hate to say it, but you just can't win with a 109. The spindle isn't but about 1/2" dia and they are so prone to bend. Not intending to be the wet blanket, sorry.


----------

